#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη δραστηριότητας κατασκευαστικές εργασίες - είδος παραστατικού;

## Concrete

Καλησπέρα,
πρόσφατα πρόσθεσα ΚΑΔ που αφορά "Κατασκευαστικές Εργασίες Κτιρίων για Κατοικίες και μη". Έχοντας αναλάβει λοιπόν μια ανακαίνιση μαζί με τα υλικά, θέλω να ρωτήσω τι παραστατικό θα πρέπει να εκδώσω για επαγγελματία και τι για ιδιώτη; Ισχύει το Τιμολόγιο Τεχνικών Έργων;
Στην περίπτωση που συναλλάσσομαι με επαγγελματία και το ποσό είναι πάνω από 300€, πρέπει να γίνει και παρακράτηση φόρου 20%;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

